# Will my filter hurt my betta?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I'm just wondering, I have a filter, the flow isn't too strong, but it's not "light" either. To give a better example, it can blow my little guy over a little if he gets too close. He is a new betta though, and was probably used to being in a small little water cup or bowl before I got him and put him into his 10 gallon with filter, so would it be a good idea to turn the filter off for a certain period of time each day to give him a bit of a rest? Or will he be fine?

I think he's okay, he seems really healthy and happy and found a place near the surface to prop himself between a plant and the end of the tank (its so cute i think he's started a bubblenest there too)

but would a break from the filter everyday be a good idea or shoudl i just chill and let him do his thing lol?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you tried to baffle the filter at all, or lift the intake tube a little?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Turning the filter off will only kill the beneficial bacteria in your tank. You could baffle it. Or you could remove it, if you're up to doing the needed water changes.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Turning the filter off will only kill the beneficial bacteria in your tank. You could baffle it. Or you could remove it, if you're up to doing the needed water changes.


ok.
ill get an aquarium sponge and muffle the intake a little for starters..
sometimes its like hes almost trying to get flopped around in it, i saw him go back to it twice in a row. i'm also going to get some more plants (live ones this time) and hope it calms the current a bit


----------

